

Ask HN: How do you deal with friends' "Facebook for X..." pitches? - bryanh

I get them all the time, some of them are not that bad but almost all will have huge problems reaching critical mass. In my experience, it often seems they expect me to love it, start it for them and write them a check when it hits the big time. Usually, they genuinely believe they have something.<p>So, how do you handle them?
======
phamilton
I offer to build it for them, give them my contracting rates, and hope it
works out for the best for them. If they really are passionate about it, they
will be willing to pay to have it built. Maybe you give them a cheaper rate,
maybe not. But if they aren't willing to put a couple grand behind it, then
they should stop pitching it.

------
togasystems
I usually point them to Ning...or even create a Facebook Page

